# Double Barrelled Names



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Did anyone double barrell their surnames when they got married??

I am marrying my DH or OH should I say  in November and we were going to double barrell our surnames DH's + Mine.

Has anyone else done this? Was wondering how I'd go about all the legal kind of things?

xxxxx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I was going to do this but I have a really strange middle name (millwood) which looks like a surname but isnt so my if I had gone with double barrelled name I would have had what looks like three surnames which is a bit OTT! 

When I changed my name I didnt really have to do much, I think the only times i had to show proof of marriage was with the bank and passport!! Everyone else just changed it without proof!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I have a rather common surname now... And did think about it. But decided not to in the end. It would of been to much of a mouthfull with my maiden name.  

Mind you when we eventually have children, they will have a double barrelled name... Our surname and my nans maiden name, She is Spanish and its a gorgous name.... And no one carried the name on as all the girls got married. (no boys)

Its up to you hun, does it have a nice ring to it??

Natalie xxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello

We got married in July 2007 and I kept my name and added OH as I was last in line and thought my dad would of liked it as we used to joke about it (he is no longer with us).  My DH was going to change his too but he has never got round to doing it and I don't mind so have not pushed it.  WHEN we have kids they will have the double barrelled name.

Hope that helps and good luck with the wedding.

Kate x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm double barrelled   My husband has a very normal/common surname but my surname is extremely unusual and as I lost my father when I was young I am very proud and attached to it and didn't want to give it up. I was all prepared to just stay as I was but my dh was not happy about it. So I'm double barrelled but dh and the children just have dh's normal surname

I've kept my maiden name for work though  

I had to do my name change by Deed-Poll though but it was very simple  

S x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I didn't marry my dh for 12 years!  I joke it was beacuse of his surname which I have to spell every time I say it (Irish), I have kept my maiden name at work but taken his for everything else.  it really would have been too much my name and his!

Good luck with the wedding

strawbs xx


----------

